
Show HN: Bookmark OS – online desktop for organizing your digital life - TenJack
https://bookmarkos.com/
======
TenJack
Hey HN,

Finally quit freelancing during the pandemic to work on my side project full-
time!

Bookmark OS uses Mac / Windows inspired UI as a solution for organizing your
digital life (bookmarks, notes, to-dos, and files).

GUIs like Mac and Windows have been the market leaders for organizing your
files for decades so it made sense to me to draw from them for online
organization as well.

There is just a web app right now, but the web app is fully responsive.

Anyway. Hope you guys find this useful.

